

Rust on OpenWRT (MIPS edition) - vimes656
https://github.com/japaric/rust-on-openwrt

======
kaustavdm
Interestingly, we had a discussion on this at the Rust 1.0 release party in
Bangalore. One of the participants said he was working with Rust on embedded
devices, and have been trying to use Rust with OpenWRT.

